# Pipes Blind Review #7, 8 and 9



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I am stealing the thunder from Doug, but here goes. I have on order 3 mystery tobaccos and am willing to start up the next Blind Review. It will be a week before I can put this together so there is time to finish up # 4,5,and 6.


Quote:
Originally Posted by IHT 
and so everyone knows: if you want to do one, go for it. i am not the only one that can do one, i just did them for fun, not a "mod" thing, just an "active member" thing. 
feel free to start "blind review #4, 5, 6, etc". 
Ok. I will - 

This works just like blind review # 1, 2 and 3 except that I will be sending out samples of three quite different pipe tobaccos. I have personally tried *none* of these three blends, (though you may have) so that the reviews comming from my pallet will be as fresh as the reviews comming from yours.

** You will get enough tobacco for 2-3 bowls full of each of the three blends. These will be marked on the baggies as "Blind Review #4", "Blind Review #5" and "Blind Review #6" (cunning, huh?) 

** We will use the same review sheet that Greg provided us, as we have been using for the 3 previous blind reviews. I'll include a copy of this sheet at the end of this post.

** Please Review these in the order they are marked. (ie: post your review for Blind Review #4 before starting on Blind Review #5) and I will reveal the name of each blend once that blend has been reviewed by all parties.

** You must post detailed reviews in this topic using the form provided at the end of this post.

** Your reviews must include a guess of the brand/blend of the blind tobacco samples you smoked.

** There is no prize, other than the glory of guessing correctly & the humility of guessing incorrectly. This is for fun ... don't worry about how decerning your pallet is or is not ... It's just a way to rate some different tobaccos without prior knowledge of what other people think.

** This is limited to 5 participants.

The first 5 (five) active pipe forum members that post a willingness to be a part of this will be added to the list & a PM sent, requesting your address. An active pipe forum member can be defined as someone who participates in the CS Forum pipe section, with reviews, trades, PIFs, MAWs, pipe related posts, etc. ..... You know who you are.

New pipesters are fine, as long as you meet this "active member criteria".


------------------------------------

Place & Date:
Tobacco:
Tobacco Cut:
Cut Width: 
Cut Length: 
Ingredients: 

Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):
Appearance (tobacco): 
Condition (humidity level): 
Smell: 
Packing (easy to difficult): 
Lighting (easy to difficult): 
Taste: 
Room Note/Aroma: 
Consistency of taste: 
Combustion: 
Humidity during smoke: 
Tongue irritations: 
Throat irritation: 
Satisfaction of smoke: 
After-taste/Finish: 
quality-price rapport: 

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: ____

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Doug aske to be on the list so here is the start

1. Erratum


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Hmmm....I did shower...

The last one of these filled up the same day it was posted. Don't be shy fellas(and gals)


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll give it a whirl Marianne. I saw it the other day, just didn't feel necessarily qualified.

1. Erratum
2. ultramag


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Ultramag-your trading record shows a pretty active member of the pipe forum so you are qualified!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ultramag said:


> I'll give it a whirl Marianne. I saw it the other day, just didn't feel necessarily qualified.
> 
> 1. Erratum
> 2. ultramag


Aw, hell Chad ... if *I'm* qualified .... then your overall covered ass surely is qualified. 

Thanks for doing this, Marianne !!!!!! ..... I'm stoked !


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

three more guinea.....errr genuine contestants and we are off to the races-order should be in by the end of the week or by first of next week. Some interesting blends, I think.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Well Im in since nobody else is interested. If its filled up and someone else who has not done one yet wants in then feel free to take my place.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

1. Erratum
2. ultramag
3. Smokehouse

Two more spots left!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Bump !

1. Erratum
2. ultramag
3. Smokehouse

Two more spots left!


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Bump !
> 
> 1. Erratum
> 2. ultramag
> ...


I'll take a spot.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> 1. Erratum
> 2. ultramag
> 3. Smokehouse
> 4. Tzlit
> ...


What I said ->


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

1. Erratum
2. ultramag
3. Smokehouse
4. Tzlit
5. Tzaddi

Why not add another "Tz" member in there. As long as this isn't hard work

Thanks for inviting me.

—Richard


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Alright!!!

We have 5!!!!!

Order should be in my hands in a few days and I will get them out asap!


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> 1. Erratum
> 2. ultramag
> 3. Smokehouse
> 4. Tzlit
> ...


Ha! Looks like the "Tz" members are running the board in this Blind Review.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Correction..."Tzilt"


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

The goodies are here, btw. Pming for addys


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> The goodies are here, btw. Pming for addys


Here's mine.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

They are in the mail. Richard will probably have his tomorrow cuz I could have just thrown them his way

Have fun with these. A fine bunch of leaf:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

WOOHOO .. this should be interesting !!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I have mine in hand and the tobacco traveled well. I was hit with a smokey sweet aroma when I opened the mailbox and I found it very pleasant. I shall get on it this coming week. Thanks Marianne. p


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Got mine yesterday. I will try out one of them tonight and report back tomorrow. 

Thanks!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Here we go !! ... *Blind Review # 7*

*Place & Date:* Apartment watching "Michael Clayton" on the 2/23 & watching it rain at the SoCal Nascar track on 2/24
*Tobacco:* ?????? Altadis Rum and Maple ???????
*Tobacco Cut:* Mixed ribbon & a tree trunk
*Cut Width:* Mixed width
*Cut Length:* Mixed length
*Ingredients:* Burley, Black Cavendish, Rum & Maple Flavoring/Casing, One Big Assed Stem

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance (tobacco):* 2 - Docked for big assed stem
*Condition (humidity level):* 4 - On the wet side
*Smell:* 6 - Sweet. Lots of maple. Smells like candy.
*Packing (easy to difficult):* 6 - packed easily (without the stem)
*Lighting (easy to difficult):* 6 - Initailly lit very well
*Taste:* 0 - Icky-poo. Not much taste, then very "chemical"
*Room Note/Aroma:* 6 - Smells like I lit a candle
*Consistency of taste:* 2 - In & out chemical taste
*Combustion:* 2 - burns well for 5 min periods & then needs relit
*Humidity during smoke:* 4 - Constant relights, but surprisingly little moisture in stem.
*Tongue irritations:* 6 - None
*Throat irritation:* 6 - None
*Satisfaction of smoke:* 0 - Half way through, I wanted a cigarette
*After-taste/Finish:* 2 - Slightly acidic/chemical
*Quality-price rapport:* 6 - Free to me

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
_0_*one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)*

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* _58_

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:*

Save it for potpouri.

I'd like to have an open mind here, and say that I understand that others may like this blend, but being honest...I don't. I could be biased, as there have been very few aromatic tobaccos that I've liked ... but I found this one pretty abysmal. I'd rate it higher if it were not for the chemical taste that kept popping up on the back of my tongue. Yuk.

I thought the taste was from a sour pipe ... I used a cheap Dr. Grabow Duke to test the blend in. I got slapped with the chemical taste & dumped the tobacco .. cleaned the pipe .. and reamed it practically back to wood. I let the pipe rest for 24 hours & tried it again with the same taste result. I smoked on, but after the 5th relight, I layed the pipe down & called it a done deal.

Here's what I didn't try o load into the bowl ... last time I found a stem this big in my bag, was 1987 .... and that wasn't tobacco. I smoke a lot of McLellands blends, so I'm used to the occasional bits & pieces that are not tobacco leaf ... but this is quality control gone amuck.










If I were reviewing a room freshener, I'd have given this good marks. Seeing as I'm supposed to smoke it to enjoy it, however, I give in a whopping 58 .... and it scores that high, only because I didn't pay for it.

Thanks for the oppertunity to review the blend, Marianne !! The other two should be more to my liking. I've been smoking a lot of orientals & VAs as of late & so, will have to get myself in a Latakia mood to review these :tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the review, Doug. I will refrain from comments until everyone has had a go at it...don't want to influence anyone.

I didn't even see that stick when I split up the baccy-sorry! No guesses, eh??


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

CigarGal said:


> Thanks for the review, Doug. I will refrain from comments until everyone has had a go at it...don't want to influence anyone.
> 
> I didn't even see that stick when I split up the baccy-sorry! *No guesses, eh??*


I guessed in the "tobacco" section atop the review.

" ?????? Altadis Rum and Maple ??????? "

And ... don't sweat the stick. It was fun looking cockeyed at it


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Just got mine in the mail today. I was really liking the smell through the bag of the #7 sample. I'm hoping to have little better time with it than Doug. I'll try to get #7 reviewed tonite. I assume this works best in numerical order 1 at a time.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Its best to do them in order so we can reveal what they are soon after everyone has smoked them. I'm surprised at the reaction so far....no Doug, not Altadis. This blend has mucho star rating on tobaccoreview.com and has even been touted on this board. I hope to get mine smoked when I get home-probably tomorrow morning nwhen the novocane has worn off.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Blind Review # 7*

*Place & Date:* 2/27/08 Having my cafe con leche watching the birds feed out one of the north facing windows.
*Tobacco:* Lack the experience to even guess
*Tobacco Cut:* Medium cut on the light golden tobacco and small chunks for the dark tobacco
*Cut Width:* The lighter ribbon cut tobacco is 1/16" thick while the chunkier dark tobacco is 3/16"
*Cut Length:* The lighter tobacco is not exceptionally long with nothing over 1". While the smaller dark chunks of tobacco have nothing over 1/4".
*Ingredients:* Burely & Cavendish perhaps a bit of casing

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance (tobacco):* 6-nice color 
*Condition (humidity level):* 6 - Moist about 55% RH but not clumping moist.
*Smell:* 6 - A soft sweetness with hints if fruity coco.
*Packing (easy to difficult):* 6 - easy with a bounce
*Lighting (easy to difficult):* 6 - No problem taking the flame.
*Taste:* 4 - Started out a bit mild but with a backsplash of artificial sweetener, it soon developed a bit more depth with a buttery feel on the tongue, it did not seem to really open up.
*Room Note/Aroma:* 4 - Rounded sweetness-fruity, pleasant as I smoked in the house and was able to take it in all day.
*Consistency of taste:* 2 - The bowl took time to develop and the peak time was not very long with little spikes as the burn encountered the darker chunked tobacco.
*Combustion:* 6 - This was the most impressive part, big smoke and stayed lit from beginning to end.
*Humidity during smoke:* 6 - Seemed to be just right, staying lit without a build up and gurgling.
*Tongue irritations:* 6 - None
*Throat irritation:* 6 - None
*Satisfaction of smoke:* 2 - Perhaps it was the moment but overall the experience left me wanting something else
*After-taste/Finish:* 4 - Immediately after I found it slightly acrid but the smell on my mustache throughout the day was interesting if not a pleasant experience.
*Quality-price rapport:* 4 - Although it was free to me I still had to do this academic report 

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
_X__I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
__*one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)*

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* _*77*_

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:*

I think I would likely give it another chance given that sometimes my mood and environment can greatly effect the bowl I smoke, that is why I have a selection of tobacco. I was not overly impressed with this blend. I actually got a little headache after it.

This review was truly a newbie experience but takes me a step further down the path of developing my tobacco vocabulary. 

Smoked it in this pipe...

Peterson Standard 303


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

*Place & Date:* my office at work
*Tobacco:* Blind Review #7
*Tobacco Cut:* Ribbon
*Cut Width:* 
*Cut Length:* 
*Ingredients:* Cavendish, Black Cavendish

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance (tobacco):* 6 - colorful
*Condition (humidity level):* 6 - a little sticky but ready to smoke
*Smell:* 6 - smelled heavenly - caramel, butterscotch, vanilla
*Packing (easy to difficult):* 6 - packed easily 
*Lighting (easy to difficult):* 6 - no problems lighting or staying lit
*Taste:* 4 - mild flavor but a nice and sweet
*Room Note/Aroma:* 6 - nice room note
*Consistency of taste:* 4 - not too bad
*Combustion:* 6 - burned good
*Humidity during smoke:* 6
*Tongue irritations:* 6 - None
*Throat irritation:* 6 - None
*Satisfaction of smoke:* 6 - I enjoyed it
*After-taste/Finish:* 6 couldn't tell I smoked anything
*Quality-price rapport:* 6 -

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_7_I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___*one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)*

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* _93_

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:*

Since this was an aromatic I tried it first in a cob, then in a briar. I did not care for it when I smoked it in the briar. It seemed to burn hotter and had a nasty taste. I got the most satisfaction out of this blend when I smoked it in a cob, nice and slow. If you smoke it to fast it dosen't taste good.
Well I really enjoyed this blend. I like to have a nice sweet Cavendish blend in my rotation and I will buy some more of this in the future. This blend really reminded me of one that I enjoyed before and have been meaning to pick up again. My guess is Trout Stream.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Whoo-hoo, we are all over the map with this one. Thanks for the review guys-we are half way there with #7, two more to go.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

smokehouse said:


> I did not care for it when I smoked it in the briar. It seemed to burn hotter and had a nasty taste. I got the most satisfaction out of this blend when I smoked it in a cob, nice and slow. If you smoke it to fast it dosen't taste good.


Maybe I should give this stuff another shot out of a cob. :tu

Great reviews guys !


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Maybe I should give this stuff another shot out of a cob. :tu
> 
> Great reviews guys !


I would suggest it. sip it real slow too. makes a big difference.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

ewwww, slow is good:tu

I don't have a cob but I think a meer should cool it down as well.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> ewwww, slow is good:tu
> 
> I don't have a cob but I think a meer should cool it down as well.


i'm interested to hear how it smokes in a meer. i have yet to own one, but i see one in the future for blends like #7


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I guess I could put off the #8 and throw a bowl in my meer....


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> I guess I could put off the #8 and throw a bowl in my meer....


and what did you think?


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Place & Date: Tuesday night, on the porch.
Tobacco: Mystery Tobacco #7
Tobacco Cut: ribbon
Cut Width: 
Cut Length: 
Ingredients: cavendish, virginia

Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):
Appearance (tobacco): 4 - looks kinda standard ribbon cut
Condition (humidity level): 6 
Smell: 6
Packing (easy to difficult): 6
Lighting (easy to difficult): 6 - stayed lit after 2 matches
Taste: 6
Room Note/Aroma: 6
Consistency of taste: 4
Combustion: 4 - not entirely sure what this category means
Humidity during smoke: 6 - no gurgling...which is uncommon for me
Tongue irritations: 6
Throat irritation: 6
Satisfaction of smoke: 4
After-taste/Finish: 6
quality-price rapport: 6 

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
_x__this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: _92___

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions: This is some tasty stuff. As stated by the earlier reviews its a maple aromatic. The maple flavoring to me is not at all obtrusive, it sits at the forefront but seems natural. The room note is awesome, non smokers wouldn't find much to complain about this one. I could see smoking this one a lot. Its my first maple aromatic.

I will hazard a guess that it is Pipeworks and Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

wow


I put some in a cob & gave it a go .... the chemical taste is gone, as it burns cooler than in the cheap Grabow ..... but the taste just wasn't there. Smells great .... tastes like ... well .... not much.

(shrug)


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> and what did you think?


Let me start off by saying we all have different tastes.

I loaded up my small meer and had another go at #7. I am still impressed with the "combustion". Love the way it burned and the copious amount of smoke. Although the meer provided a much clearer window into the flavor profile it still is not something I would seek out. 

I'll stick with my review. If I was to smoke the rest of the test sample I would be very tempted to add a bit of Syrian Latakia, that's just where my buds (taste) are at right now. 
​


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Still waiting for one more review before I reveal #7. I've been working for days and no time at night to smoke-hope tomorrow gives me a break!

Anyone try #8 yet?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

CigarGal said:


> Anyone try #8 yet?


Not yet .... will try to get this smoked & written up over the weekend. :tu


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Still waiting for one more review before I reveal #7. I've been working for days and no time at night to smoke-hope tomorrow gives me a break!
> 
> Anyone try #8 yet?


Well, it seems each time we do one of these someone is always holding up the group. I figured it would be monsoon, but look who it is. :r Marianne, all I can do is offer my sincere apologies. I got the sample, smoked one bowl in a KW Ruf-Tone and that is the last pipe I had about 4 or 5 days ago. I have been on the verge of death ever since. :hn No Doug, not from the baccy. p I am among the living again for the most part, but as of this posting still have no taste or smell capabilities. If you want to procede without me I understand. If you want to wait I'll do my best to catch up. I think I basically know where I'm at on #7 but planned on a meer and/or cob smoke to be sure even before the discussion. Good to see maybe I'm learning something about enjoying different tobacco.

Once again my apologies for the delay.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't think anyone is chomping at the bit. I know my partner has been down with this bug for almost 2 weeks. No problemo, mate. We will work on the next blend while you get well. Don't push yourself-this is a nasty bug.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

------------------------------------
*Blind Review #8*
------------------------------------
*Place & Date:* Apartment, watching the Las Vegas NASCAR Race 03-02-08
*Tobacco:* Blind #8
*Tobacco Cut:* Ribbon / Shag
*Cut Width:* Mixed
*Cut Length:* Mixed
*Ingredients:* Latakia, Burley

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance (tobacco):* 4 - Looks good, but lots of tobacco dust
*Condition (humidity level):* 6 - not too wet, not too dry
*Smell:* 6 - rich with latakia
*Packing (easy to difficult):* 6 - Easy as they come
*Lighting (easy to difficult):* 6 - Charred and lit easily with no real effort
*Taste:* 4 - Latakia, good and smoky, but I'm left wanting something more.
*Room Note/Aroma:* 4 - Smokey BBQ smell
*Consistency of taste:* 6 - Consistent throughout
*Combustion:* 6 - Smoked very well with slow puffs .. didn't need to baby this stuff.
*Humidity during smoke:* 6 - Very little (but I use a balsa filter in this pipe)
*Tongue irritations:* 6 - None
*Throat irritation:* 6 - None
*Satisfaction of smoke:* 4 - Smoky, full flavor, but low nicotine content
*After-taste/Finish:* 4 - BBQ aftertaste
*Quality-price rapport:* 4 - Based on a $10 / 50g average

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
_*5*_*only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)*
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* *_83_*

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions :*

Loaded up my Savinelli Qandale churchwarden with a gravity-feed of the tobacco & placed a couple of pinches of the errant tobacco "dust" on top for kindling. Had some iced black coffee beside me to sip on & gave this a good char, a tamp and a good light. The pipe only needed a couple of relights to get me through to the end & ended up smoking this through the last 100 laps of the race. The tobacco never burned hot & consistently gave a good amount of smoke.

I liked this blend, but seemed to be left wanting. It was quite one-dimensional. I'm starting to appreciate latakia as a small-dose additive, instead of a forefront tobacco. I'm liking it in lighter quantities, where I can still get good notes of burley, perique, VA, etc. This was not the case with this blend. The latakia was strong enough & there was enough of it to mask any other ingredients that the blend had to offer, which is why I chose the 5-point "Impressionistic Evaluation" above.

*My stab in the dark* - Dunhill Early Morning Pipe (or maybe 965)


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Excellent review, Doug. Probably a fair assessment. I am going to try this blend tonight after I get home from bridge. You mention the bbq flavor a couple of times. Maybe some KC sauce in there???


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

CigarGal said:


> Excellent review, Doug. Probably a fair assessment. I am going to try this blend tonight after I get home from bridge. *You mention the bbq flavor a couple of times. Maybe some KC sauce in there???*


Latakia does that to me almost without fail.

:tu


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I went ahead and played through the pain so we can all find out what #7 is. I smoked a second bowl in my Servi meer this evening. It didn't really seem to change my opinion very much from the first bowl in the KW. Maybe it's because I'm still somewhat stuffed up, maybe because I have the palate of a goat, or maybe it just didn't make much difference. Who knows, the tail end pony has caught up either way. It will probably be the weekend before I can venture on to #8 due to work and the senses still being somewhat dull.

*Blind Review # 7*

*Place & Date:* At computer desk---End of Feb. first part of March
*Tobacco:* Lane Bulk Blend ???
*Tobacco Cut:* Mixed ribbon & Cavendish chunks and a good sized stick
*Cut Width:* Mixed width
*Cut Length:* Mixed length
*Ingredients:* Burley, Black Cavendish, Va ???, and a topping

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance (tobacco):* 4 - had to deduct for the stick, otherwise looked good
*Condition (humidity level):* 4 - a little to wet IMO
*Smell:* 6 - Smells awesome---Buterscotch, maple, pancake syrup smell
*Packing (easy to difficult):* 6 - packs fine
*Lighting (easy to difficult):* 6 - lit fine (dried 15-20 mins)
*Taste:* 2- Not a bad taste, just not much flavor at all
*Room Note/Aroma:* 6 - Smells like a pancake breakfast almost
*Consistency of taste:* 6- it consistantly lacks taste
*Combustion:* 4- burns pretty well, 2 or 3 relights necessarry
*Humidity during smoke:* 4 - maybe a little more humid than average
*Tongue irritations:* 6 - None
*Throat irritation:* 6 - None
*Satisfaction of smoke:* 2 - It's alright I guess, nothing special IMO
*After-taste/Finish:* 2 - very little finish
*Quality-price rapport:* 6 - I feel bad complaining considering what I paid- 

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
_3__I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* _73_

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:*

I feel bad knocking something that was given to me, but this just ain't my bag. It smelled great and I'm not one of the "no aromatic" pipe snobs as I still enjoy a good one. This just isn't one as far as I'm concerned. :2


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ultramag said:


> *Tobacco Cut:* Mixed ribbon & Cavendish chunks and a *good sized stick*


Did you harvest this stuff out of your back yard, Marianne ??


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Did you harvest this stuff out of your back yard, Marianne ??


Maybe I packed it by the fireplace:r So the winner is...Smokehouse for correctly guessing this blend. After I sent them out I read an old review and he was posting in the thread about TROUT STREAM. This is rated four stars on tobaccoreviews.com and the guys who love it really love it. It sure smells good, but the taste seems to dissappoint. I had high hopes for this one going into my rotation as my goto aromatic.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

CigarGal said:


> Maybe I packed it by the fireplace:r So the winner is...Smokehouse for correctly guessing this blend. After I sent them out I read an old review and he was posting in the thread about TROUT STREAM. This is rated four stars on tobaccoreviews.com and the guys who love it really love it. It sure smells good, but the taste seems to dissappoint. I had high hopes for this one going into my rotation as my goto aromatic.


Trout stream, eh? .... sooooo ... it comes with a pole in every tin ? :bn


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes! That is what the stick is for. There is only one in every tin so I had to get the others from the yard.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Yes! That is what the stick is for. There is only one in every tin so I had to get the others from the yard.


Well thanks for going the extra mile. I would've hate to have felt left out. :r

When I first got this I thought of Trout Stream. When you said it was heavily reviewed and very popular I thought Trout Stream. I just couldn't make myself believe that anything that popular was this bad. 

Thanks for helping me get this one out of my system.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Trout Stream it is. I thought so. I will agree it did lack in flavor, but it has more flavor than any other cavendish blend I have had. I am not an everyday cavendish smoker but I do like to have some on hand always. I am still in search of a good one. I just picked up some Ducat from JR but have not tried it yet.

:r on the stick. I have never found a stick in mine.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I opened up a tin of #8 tonight since I used all of the first tin for the samples and I found a durn stick! What is with the QC these days??


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nice work, smokehouse.

chad, i felt the same way about Haddos Delight, how can it be so highly thought of and suck at the same time?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Smoked a bowl of #8 yesterday as I walked about the land, I have avoided reading any of the other #8 reviews so as not to soil my mind . I plan on smoking another bowl tomorrow for the review but I must say that the bowl I had was very grownup.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Smoked a bowl of #8 yesterday as I walked about the land, I have avoided reading any of the other #8 reviews so as not to soil my mind . I plan on smoking another bowl tomorrow for the review but I must say that the bowl I had was very grownup.


Same with me. I had a bowl after lunch yesterday and I plan on having one today after lunch. So far so good.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

How are the #8 samples smoking? I think I'll go sit in the sun and smoke a bowl and try to post a review later.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> How are the #8 samples smoking? I think I'll go sit in the sun and smoke a bowl and try to post a review later.


I've got one bowl down in a cob. I'm getting back to my old self with sensory perception again now it seems. :tu I'll get another smoked and a review up in the next couple days. It won't take as long to get to #9 hopefully. I know it's got the evil weed in it so far.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

*Place & Date:* my office at work
*Tobacco:* Blind Review #8
*Tobacco Cut:* ribbon, broken flake
*Cut Width:* 
*Cut Length:* 
*Ingredients:* oriental, burley, perique ????

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance (tobacco):* 6 - light and dark brown
*Condition (humidity level):* 6 - ready to smoke
*Smell:* 4 - slightly sweet and smokey
*Packing (easy to difficult):* 6 - packed easily 
*Lighting (easy to difficult):* 6 - no problems lighting or staying lit
*Taste:* 4 - had a nice flavor 
*Room Note/Aroma:* 2 - didn't like the room note
*Consistency of taste:* 4 - got a little spicy towards the end but not too overpowering
*Combustion:* 6 - burned good
*Humidity during smoke:* 6
*Tongue irritations:* 6 - None
*Throat irritation:* 6 - None
*Satisfaction of smoke:* 4 - enjoyed but wouldn't smoke it on a regular bases
*After-taste/Finish:* 2 - made the mouth dry and bitter
*Quality-price rapport:* 6 -

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
_5_only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___*one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)*

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* _81_

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:

*Tasted orientals right of the bat with the hint of something else and some perique. Tasted pretty much the same until the end when the perique kicked it up a notch. Not a real strong baccy but its up there. The room note sucked, I recommend smoking this one outside or somewhere your not worried about the smell. I smoked it in my office at work on Friday and I could still smell it in my office on Monday. I got no idea what this one is????


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

------------------------------------
*Blind Review #8*
------------------------------------
*Place & Date:* Computer desk 
*Tobacco:* Blind #8
*Tobacco Cut:* Ribbon / Shag
*Cut Width:* Mixed
*Cut Length:* Mixed
*Ingredients:* Latakia, Burley

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance (tobacco):* 2 - Lot's of very small bits and broken pieces. May have just been the shipping.
*Condition (humidity level):* 6 - OK
*Smell:* 4 - overpowering latakia smell
*Packing (easy to difficult):* 4 - small bits made this a pain to get a good layer in the bottom that didn't clog the draught hole.
*Lighting (easy to difficult):* 6 - lit fine
*Taste:* 2 - Latakia, pretty much overpowered the smoke to me
*Room Note/Aroma:* 4 - not a wife friendly blend
*Consistency of taste:* 6 - Consistent 
*Combustion:* 6 - Smoked fine, no futzing with it.
*Humidity during smoke:* 6 
*Tongue irritations:* 6 - None
*Throat irritation:* 6 - None
*Satisfaction of smoke:* 2 - This may not be fair, I'm just not a latakia guy
*After-taste/Finish:* 2 - see above
*Quality-price rapport:* 4

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
_*_*_only if someone gave me a tin, etc. (5 pts)
*_*3*_*I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* *_69_*

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions : *

Not really alot to add. I'm not much of a latakia guy so this is probably quite a biased review. I'm going to guess Low Country Cooper.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

hmmm....I think the little bits were in the tin as well...not neccecarily a shipping problem. The mixture seems a bit crumbly.

Looks like we need two more reviews from the TZ boys and we will be done with #8. No correct guesses so far.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> hmmm....I think the little bits were in the tin as well...not neccecarily a shipping problem. The mixture seems a bit crumbly.
> 
> Looks like we need two more reviews from the TZ boys and we will be done with #8. No correct guesses so far.


I will post #8 tonight. Cold/Flu season sucks! But the big spring thaw is imminent, I can feel it in my bones!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Blind Review #8

Place & Date:* 3/11/08 Started out in the tobacco/bird-watching room and then moved to the north deck, overcast, temps in the hi 50's, walked over on the north slope when I saw a buck rubbing against a stand of willows. I thought he might be trying to drop his antlers...not yet.
*Tobacco: #8*
*Tobacco Cut:* Mostly short, no long strands, broken bits
*Cut Width:* Mixed thin
*Cut Length:* Mixed short
*Ingredients:* Latakia, burley, a tad perique?

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance (tobacco):* 2- Dark short chunks with the lighter tobacco having picked up it's color from the smoked cured tobacco. A little powder even. Not impressive.
*Condition (humidity level):* 4 - On the dry side.
*Smell:* 6 - Smokey, roasted nuts, very subtle sweet note.
*Packing (easy to difficult):* 6 - easy 
*Lighting (easy to difficult):* 6 - No problem taking the flame.
*Taste:* 4 - Fire-pit smoke of mild oak which developed into a slight licorice-butter feel on the fore part of the tongue
*Room Note/Aroma:* 4 - Not a full room presence, very subtle not disagreeable, like camping. 
*Consistency of taste:* 4 - After settling into the bowl the flavor leveled off and remained consistent until the bottom of the bowl. My taste would have liked a bit more complexity, but as I was walking about it was no distracting.
*Combustion:* 6 - Good, no moisture build-up, not an abundance of smoke but not lacking. I had to re-light once and one more time as I was nearing the bottom of the bowl.
*Humidity during smoke:* 4 - I think it would have been a better smoke had it been a little higher RH.
*Tongue irritations:* 4 - A tad just back of the tip of the tongue, not bad, but spicy.
*Throat irritation:* 6 - None
*Satisfaction of smoke:* 6 - Having smoked 2 bowls days apart, the first in briar and then this one in a meer I can say that it was satisfying.
*After-taste/Finish:* 6 - Not overly-so but hanging on the tongue. Smokiness with a gentle sweetness.
*Quality-price rapport:* 4 - Have no idea of the cost

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_X__I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts) as long as it was not too much $
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
__*one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)*

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* _*79*_

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:* It was not intrusive and demanding, I could see myself having a bowl of this now and again. I could even get away with smoking this in the house in the winter in front of the fireplace. In the evening with a glass of port to compliment the smokiness. The small bits where a bit bothersome on the initial draw as they entered my mouth- piteewie. Nicotine content was moderate.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

i am interested to see whats in this one. three reviews say it has latakia in it and no one mentioned orientals. i think it might have some latakia in it but I thought the oriental was more present.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> i am interested to see whats in this one. three reviews say it has latakia in it and no one mentioned orientals. i think it might have some latakia in it but I thought the oriental was more present.


You're both right:tu And a little something extra....


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Place & Date: 3/11/08 Home sweet home
Tobacco: yes!!
Tobacco Cut: coarse cut
Cut Width: 
Cut Length: 
Ingredients: Latakia, Orientals and Red Virginias

Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):
Appearance (tobacco): 4
Condition (humidity level): 4
Smell: 6 I like the smell of this one
Packing (easy to difficult): 6 no problem packing…lots of bits to sprinkle on top
Lighting (easy to difficult):6 lights right up and stays lit 
Taste: 4 tasted good but I was expecting more(probably because I know what it is and all the hype
Room Note/Aroma: 6 I loved it-my kind of aroma
Consistency of taste: 6 very consistent
Combustion:6-only one relight
Humidity during smoke: 4 a bit of a gurgle
Tongue irritations: 6 none
Throat irritation: 6 none
Satisfaction of smoke: 6 can’t complain so far
After-taste/Finish: 6 long finish
Quality-price rapport: 6

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
__7_I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts) In fact I did!!!!
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: _ 89_

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions: I enjoyed the smoking of this one. It reminded me of Squadron Leader somewhat-a good English smoke. I was trying to find something like that for these taste test. This one fills the bill…and it is-TA DA-….(one more review to go…….)


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

I am the weakest link. I have to back out of my promise to post tonight, still sick, can't smoke. Tomorrow night for sure. 

Sorry to keep everyone waiting.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

tzilt said:


> I am the weakest link. I have to back out of my promise to post tonight, still sick, can't smoke. Tomorrow night for sure.
> 
> Sorry to keep everyone waiting.


No worries mate. Just feel better and then you can smoke it up. Don't stress.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

tzilt said:


> I am the weakest link. I have to back out of my promise to post tonight, still sick, can't smoke. Tomorrow night for sure.
> 
> Sorry to keep everyone waiting.


No problem at all IMO. I know exactly what your going through. I'm still not smoking other than to fulfill my review obligations. Just one bowl of Red Ribbon otherwise in the last 10 days or so.

Don't push yourself at all as far as I'm concerned. :2


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

tzilt said:


> I am the weakest link. I have to back out of my promise to post tonight, still sick, can't smoke. Tomorrow night for sure.
> 
> Sorry to keep everyone waiting.


Don't worry about it. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I am going to take a crack at guessing #8. 
My guess is CAO Old Ironsides.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> I am going to take a crack at guessing #8.
> My guess is CAO Old Ironsides.


nope


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Darn. I had a couple bowls of Ironsides today and man are they similar.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Place & Date: Porch
Tobacco: 
Tobacco Cut: 
Cut Width: 1.617548mm
Cut Length: 11.84561mm
Ingredients: Tobacco. 

Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):
Appearance (tobacco): 4
Condition (humidity level): 6
Smell: 4
Packing (easy to difficult): 6
Lighting (easy to difficult):6 
Taste: NA
Room Note/Aroma: my wife gives it a 2.
Consistency of taste: 6
Combustion:6
Humidity during smoke: 6
Tongue irritations: 6 
Throat irritation: 6
Satisfaction of smoke: 4
After-taste/Finish: 6
Quality-price rapport: 6

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts) In fact I did!!!!
_x__only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: 77

Tonight was one of those nights where I could have been smoking grass clippings and possibly not known the difference...so my review tonight will not be my final word on this tobacco. That being said, it certainly seemed like a nice quality tobacco, no tongue bite,no gurgle, stayed lit nicely. I didn't have much of an opinion one way or another on the flavor. I think a combo of getting over being sick and spending all day painting the kitchen might have dulled my senses a bit. Tomorrow night I will smoke another bowl and comment again, possibly adjusting my score where it is warranted. 
I won't even hazard a guess as to what it is.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, all the reviews are in on this one and you might be surprised. This has had a lot of hype around it. GL PEASE MALTESE FALCON.

Now you can go over to the TOM thread and post a review for March:tu
I ordered this before the poll for the TOM was done so sorry for the dupe.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

CigarGal said:


> Well, all the reviews are in on this one and you might be surprised. This has had a lot of hype around it. GL PEASE MALTESE FALCON.
> 
> Now you can go over to the TOM thread and post a review for March:tu
> I ordered this before the poll for the TOM was done so sorry for the dupe.


interesing !! :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I think my initial comment after my first bowl sums it up for me "gown-up":tu

Thanks for making me part of the in crowd.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah. I thought people would like it more. I liked it and would buy another tin. I was especially fond of the room note-good stuff.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

"Number 9, Number 9,..."

Smoked a bowl this morning during a walk. Nothing sweet about it, although I did enjoy it. Still enjoying the taste on my tongue. A wee bit of nicotine but no too much. I shall have another bowl soon for the review. :tu


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Ah Yeah the good old potion #9. I got the next 4 days off of work, so I will have ample time to smoke it up. :tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Calling #9!!!!

Where did everybody go?


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Calling #9!!!!
> 
> Where did everybody go?


Cuing Ringo Star: 
Number 9, number 9, number 9, number 9, number 9, number 9, number 9, number 9...

I will be online with number nine and some wine this evening after I dine. p


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Thought about this last night .... right before I loaded up some McCraines Red Ribbon from '06 :tu

Will try to attend to #9 in the next couple of days & toss my thoughts on the board.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

*Place & Date:* my office at home
*Tobacco:* Blind Review #9
*Tobacco Cut:* ribbon
*Cut Width:* 
*Cut Length:* 
*Ingredients:* Va, Latakia, Perique

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance (tobacco):* 6 - light, medium, and dark brown
*Condition (humidity level):* 6 - ready to smoke
*Smell: *4 smokey
*Packing (easy to difficult):* 6 - packed easily 
*Lighting (easy to difficult):* 6 - no problems lighting or staying lit
*Taste:* 4 - tasted good mild Lat, nice and spicy
*Room Note/Aroma:* 2 - english blends stink
*Consistency of taste:* 4 - got real spicy towards the end
*Combustion:* 6 - burned good
*Humidity during smoke:* 6
*Tongue irritations:* 6 - None
*Throat irritation:* 6 - None
*Satisfaction of smoke:* 4 - enjoyed but wouldn't smoke it on a regular bases
*After-taste/Finish:* 4 - not too bad of an after taste
*Quality-price rapport:* 6 -

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_7_I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___*one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)*

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* _85_

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:

*I enjoyed this one. Not something I would smoke on a regular basis but when I am in the mood for a light english blend with a nice spicy finish, I would pack a bowl of this. It started out with a nice mild Latakia flavor then the perique kicked in and took over.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

tzilt said:


> Cuing Ringo Star:
> Number 9, number 9, number 9, number 9, number 9, number 9, number 9, number 9...
> 
> I will be online with number nine and some wine this evening after I dine. p


That would be mighty fine:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Calling #9!!!!
> 
> Where did everybody go?


I haven't gotten paid for the first one yet. :r


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

*Place & Date:* front porch
*Tobacco:* #9, #9, #9
*Tobacco Cut:* ribbon
*Cut Width:* 4.564 mm
*Cut Length:* 11.9846 mm
*Ingredients:* perique and latakia

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance (tobacco):* 4
*Condition (humidity level):* 6
*Smell: *6 woodsy with a touch of new shoe smell
*Packing (easy to difficult):* 6
*Lighting (easy to difficult):* 6
*Taste:* 6 - woodsy, spicyish
*Room Note/Aroma:* 4, probably wouldn't smoke it around my wife though
*Consistency of taste:* 4
*Combustion:* 6
*Humidity during smoke:* 6
*Tongue irritations:* 4, it did get a little hot for me
*Throat irritation:* 6
*Satisfaction of smoke:* 6, this was the tastiest pipe i've had in quite some time.
*After-taste/Finish:* 6, i dig the aftertaste, like i've been chewing on leather but in a good way.
*Quality-price rapport:* 6

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
_x__this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___*one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)*

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* _92_

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:

*This was tasty! Kinda woodsy, kinda spicy, smooth overall. It reminds me of old lumber burning. Like if you used old dried shed boards to build a bonfire. Simple, straightforward, pleasant taste. Lately I have been gravitating towards darkish, vinegarry types of VAs, McClellands mostly...and this was a departure from that, but a good one.

Whatever this stuff is, I think I will end up getting some.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Virginia Latakia Oriental

Classic English blend according to the description. This one is pretty good, eh, Tzilt?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll have mine up Thursday or Fri. I've smoked one bowl because I was gonna be prompt with this review, but now I keep reaching past #9 for the good 'ol Va's and VaPer's. :tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

ultramag said:


> I'll have mine up Thursday or Fri. I've smoked one bowl because I was gonna be prompt with this review, but now I keep reaching past #9 for the good 'ol Va's and VaPer's. :tu


Don't be a VaPer slut...branch out and try new things:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

lol .... "VaPer slut"

*Place & Date:* Apartment 03-27-2008
*Tobacco: *Blind review #9
*Tobacco Cut:* Ribbon/shag
*Cut Width:* Mixed
*Cut Length:* Mixed
*Ingredients:* Burly, latakia, maybe just a wee bit of oriental?

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance (tobacco):* (6) Nice bright burly with black latakia
*Condition (humidity level):* (4) Dry & dusty ... my fault for taking so long to review
*Smell:* (4) Latakia smell.....smoky
*Packing (easy to difficult): *(6) Gravity fed with ease
*Lighting (easy to difficult):* (6) charred & lit without issue
*Taste:* (4) A good light english blend
*Room Note/Aroma:* (4) Smoky
*Consistency of taste: *(6) Consistant throughout
*Combustion:* (4) Two relights .. burns very fast
*Humidity during smoke: *(6) ? I used a balsa wood filter
*Tongue irritations: *(6) None
*Throat irritation: *(6) None
*Satisfaction of smoke:* (4) LOADS of smoke .. very low nicotine content
*After-taste/Finish:* (4) Little aftertaste, but slightly chemical
*Quality-price rapport:* (4) Based on an assumed $10/50g tin

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
_*X*_only if someone gave me a tin, etc (*5 pts*)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: _*79*_

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:*

Good stuff. A nice light English blend that could easily be an all day tobacco for latakia lovers. It did seem to burn a little bit hot & quite fast, but the tobacco was fairly dry after sitting in the sample baggy for this long, which could easily attribute to that.

Were I still on the latakia kick I was on when I started smoking pipes, I probably would have rated this blend higher .. but I'm not. Va, VaPer & orientals are my go-to blends as of late. This would be a great choice, however, on those rare times that I want something english, yet very very light.

To venture a guess ? .... ummmmmmmm .... we're gunna go with ...

*???? C & D Epiphany ????*


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice review, but wrong guess...just a couple of reviews to go....


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

*Place & Date:* two bowls over the last three days at computer desk
*Tobacco: *Blind review #9
*Tobacco Cut:* Ribbon/shag
*Cut Width:* Mixed
*Cut Length:* Mixed
*Ingredients:* Burley and latakia---Va's?

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance (tobacco):* (6) Nice bright burly with black latakia
*Condition (humidity level):* (6) looks good to me
*Smell:* (2) Just smells like latakia
*Packing (easy to difficult): *(6) no issues
*Lighting (easy to difficult):* (6) no issues
*Taste:* (2) taste like latakia
*Room Note/Aroma:* (0) I thought I was gonna get thrown out, good thing I'm not an English blend fan. 
*Consistency of taste: *(6) 
*Combustion:* (6)
*Humidity during smoke: *(6) 
*Tongue irritations: *(6) None
*Throat irritation: *(6) None
*Satisfaction of smoke:* (2) Just me, sorry. 
*After-taste/Finish:* (2)
*Quality-price rapport:* (6) Appears good quality if you're into this kind of thing.

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
_*_*_only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
_x_I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: 71

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:*

Well, I thought I may come around to english blends one of these days, but that may just not be the case. I think this Va-Va/Per slut is set in his ways. I'm gonna guess C&D Junkyard Dawg, mainly because it's a cool name and I know it's a latakia blend.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

No Dawg here! Richard???? We are waiting on you.

And who wants to run one of these babies??? It is a lot of fun.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Place & Date:* Loaded up the Meer and stepped out to walk down to the fire pit and see how last nights fire ended up. Had fun watching a few Nuthatch and pulling a few stay weeds here and there.
*Tobacco: * #9
*Tobacco Cut:* Ribbon & bits
*Cut Width:* Mixed
*Cut Length:* Mixed
*Ingredients:* Burly, latakia, something from the Ottoman Empire.

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance (tobacco):* (6) A good visual mix ranging from leather to charcoal
*Condition (humidity level):* (4) Just on the dry side of bunch and clump
*Smell:* (4) Smokey complimented with a hint of raisin
*Packing (easy to difficult): *(6) Easy to load
*Lighting (easy to difficult):* (6) Easy, a char and then a burn
*Taste:* (4) Subtle oak and spice
*Room Note/Aroma:* (4) Not much outside, but my mustache indicates smoked butter and a bit of that raisin thing
*Consistency of taste: *(6) Very
*Combustion:* (6) I was impressed
*Humidity during smoke: *(4) One gurgle but quickly removed with a dip of a pipe cleaner down the ol' stem
*Tongue irritations: *(4) It bit me right off the bat and I can still feel it a tad on the fore part of the tongue
*Throat irritation: *(6) None
*Satisfaction of smoke:* (4) Smokey relaxation
*After-taste/Finish:* (4) Tasting the Latakia, not bad but I think I will brush my teeth
*Quality-price rapport:* (4) No idea, but I would pay $12/50gm

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
_*X*_only if someone gave me a tin (*6 pts*)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: _*78*_

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:*

Not a bad blend, I generally look for something a bit sweeter but it would go well with a beverage. I will not be rushing to buy some but I am happy to have had the experience. 
Not enough tobacco experience to venture a quess at the blend.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Okay...we are done here.

#9 Admiralty

pipesandcigars.com
Blender: Russ Ouellette
Tin Description: a classic English Mixture, reminding of Dunhills of the past. Perfectly balanced and a perfect all-day smoke
Country of Origin: USA
Curing Group: Air Cured
Contents:	
Virginia
Latakia
Oriental
Flavoring: UNKNOWN
Cut: Ribbon
Packaging: Bulk
Blend Notes: N/A


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks all for playing. If anyone decides to run one of these give me a ringy-dingy in case I miss the thread.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Thanks all for playing. If anyone decides to run one of these give me a ringy-dingy in case I miss the thread.


Thanks for running it! p


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

CigarGal said:


> Virginia
> Latakia
> Oriental


No burly ..... I suck at this game :ss


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

tzilt said:


> Thanks for running it! p


:tpd: Thanks for the opportunity Marianne. It was a different experience not knowing what you were smoking.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Great thread!! Very interesting hearing an unbiased opinion. I look forward to the next.


----------

